# TiVo Box has detected a serious problem... - HELP!



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

My TiVo Mini rebooted itself last night and when it restarted displayed the set-up screen that first asks for you to identify my country and went though the set-up process...

After completing the set-up process, it informed me that it needed to be connected to a valid TiVo box, which was running fine in my main set-up in the living room. I ended up rebooting the main box and power-cycling the mini.

When the mini came back up, it again went through the initial set up process and then displayed the following screen:










And now it is rebooting itself over and over again... I am going to go ahead and wait 3 hours to see if the constant reboots are part of this attempt at fixing it...

Anyone experience this before? Ugh... Not feeling good about this at all...


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You tried this?:

Tivo Mini VOX hardware reset

-KP


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> You tried this?:
> 
> Tivo Mini VOX hardware reset
> 
> -KP


I don't have a TiVo Mini VOX... Well, not until this morning... Here is a link to my update, which I cross-posted to the Roamio board:

The TiVo Box has detected a serious problem and is now attempting to fix it.


----------

